# Dirt Bike And Tt Mounting?



## surftuff (Apr 17, 2011)

Any body mount a dirt bike on there trucks the rear bumper on the TT is not an option and we dont want a toy hauler.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Carrying a bike was a requirement for any trailer, so that pretty much put 5th Wheels to the bottom of the list.

I usually just carry mine in the truck bed. But I do have a front reciever on the truck to carry a dirt bike on the front of the truck. Front works very well for smaller bikes. Bigger bikes can be a issue, it can affect visability.

My son's KTM200 fits well on the front, visibility is OK. But my KTM400EXC is enough taller that it obstructs the view to much for my comfort.

I use a "sarge" bike rack works well. Good bike carries all have a "anti rattle" scheme of some sorts to take any play out of the rack so it won't rock side to side or up and down. The goods ones are very effective and yet simple to use.

I've also redone my rear bumper on the trailer. cut the bumper and tubes completely off and built a extendable/retractable bumper setup for the trailer. Bumper is 4.5x4.5x3/16" tube, used 2" reciever tubing welded to the frame and 2" stingers welded to the bumper. Whole thing can slide in/out 18". When the bike isn't on it it gives me an 18" wide rack for cooler etc. when in, I can put the bike carrier on and haul my KTM.

I've got enough tongue weight that transferring weight to the back isn't an issue, about 1500lbs w/o the bumper loaded, 1200 if the bike is on the back.

I can only get one bike in my truck bed, darn shortbox. So If I have more than one it's either the front of the truck , or back of the trailer.

And I've known others with 5th Wheels that welded a hitch to the trailer frame so they could use a motorcycle carrier on the back. Or, for more stability, built a hitch with two recievers and a carrier with two stingers so they didn't need a "anti rattle" bolt to keep the carrier from rocking side to side.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can get 3 bikes (WR450, WR250, TTR-125) into the back of our F-350 (short bed) and that puts the 4th one on the front. In the picture below you will see a TTR-90 on the front, but that bike was sold years ago. I now carry a TTR-230 on the front of the truck with no visibility issues and no loss of air flow to the radiator....so engine stays nice and cool.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Oregon Camper.

What's your trick on 3 bikes in a short bed?? My KTM400 in my shortbed duramax has to be turned sideways enough that I haven't figured out how to get another big bike in w/o putting the tailgate down. I'd love to also be able to get my sons KTM200 or his WR450F work bike in the back as well with the tailgate up. My son had a WR250 at one time, and it seemed to be about as long as my KTM400. Or maybe fords short bed is a little longer than the chevy 2500HD shortbed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KTMRacer said:


> Oregon Camper.
> 
> What's your trick on 3 bikes in a short bed?? My KTM400 in my shortbed duramax has to be turned sideways enough that I haven't figured out how to get another big bike in w/o putting the tailgate down. I'd love to also be able to get my sons KTM200 or his WR450F work bike in the back as well with the tailgate up. My son had a WR250 at one time, and it seemed to be about as long as my KTM400. Or maybe fords short bed is a little longer than the chevy 2500HD shortbed.


I have 81.8" of bed length, and I used EVERY last bit of it.









The WR's go in facing the front, tires rotate in until they touch each other. Slide back tires to each corner...strap handle bars down. Then I BACK IN the TTR125. The straps on the WR's slide between the back tire and the fender. I then turn the front tire sideways....close tailgate...pull front tire as straight as possible...strap down TTR's handle bars. Then lock tailgate.

I also put 2 gas cans in the front corner of the truck and 3rd tank in the other front corner. Ramp normally slides in the bed of the truck, but sometimes I just toss it on the Queen Bed in the outback and leave more space in the back of the truck for firewood.

Oh...and before I do all that, I load 2 kayaks on top of the cab of the truck.


----------

